# Daisy's story



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very touching story!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

Now that's a nice story...................Thanks for sharing


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Your Dad was given a gift,an Angel to thank him for his big heart.
His dream is a vision of things to come,that one day they will be reunited and he will be young again,just like her.
Your story touched me deeply.
Thank you,
Shane


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks all. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Lucky's mom - That was a very well told and touching story!


----------

